# Solved: Please help- I can't uninstall GMER



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I Started *C:\WINDOWS\gmer_uninstall.cmd* and these are the errors I got:

* C:\Windows>sc delete gmer
[SC] OpenService FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

C:\Windows>del system32\drivers\gmer.sys
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gmer.sys

C:\Windows>del gmer.dll
Could Not Find C:\Windows\gmer.dll

C:\Windows>del gmer.exe
C:\Windows\gmer.exe
Access is denied.

C:\Windows>pause
Press any key to continue . . .

*I then went to the MSDOS window and typed *SC Stop gmer* and it still said:
*
C:\Users\Jessica>SC Delete gmer
[SC] OpenService FAILED 5:

Access is denied.*

what's going on? why is this so hard to remove? It's almost acting like a malware itself trying to leave a foot print or something.

Also, I want to mention that this was from my second attempt at running the uninstaller. For some reason my first atempt had different errors and it actually listed the files in a different location. Also, the part pertaining to the .exe was different as well. Can anyone explain why this is? Please see the difference:

*C:\Windows\system32>del system32\drivers\gmer.sys
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Windows\system32>del gmer.dll
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\gmer.dll

C:\Windows\system32>del gmer.exe
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\gmer.exe

C:\Windows\system32>pause
Press any key to continue . . .*


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I clicked "run as administrator" with the uninstall file that I found located in the windows folder and this is what came up:

*C:\Windows\system32>sc delete gmer
[SC] DeleteService SUCCESS

C:\Windows\system32>del system32\drivers\gmer.sys
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Windows\system32>del gmer.dll
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\gmer.dll

C:\Windows\system32>del gmer.exe
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\gmer.exe

C:\Windows\system32>pause
Press any key to continue . . .

*apparently the other files still cannot be found. what do I do?


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

You could try the Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am now very iffy about installing more programs especially since the program I'm trying to uninstall is one that I was told to install but one of the malware removal experts on here. Have you used this program before? If so, were you able to uninstall it once you used it?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello hewwo2u2, 

I've used this program before and was able to uninstall it but I have XP not vista,

Revo won't be able to help here since GMER uninstalls using a batch file,

If you try searching your computer for those files using windows search and can't find the files then maybe they did get deleted,

You'll still be able to run the program because every time you try to open GMER by double-clicking the GMER icon it creates those files again,

So unless some one else thinks of something then I would suggest using windows search to see if you can find those files.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Start C:\WINDOWS\gmer_uninstall.cmd script and reboot.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Gmer installs & uninstalls very cleanly 99% of the time

The original uninstall would have removed the files and that is why they are not found

Vista is difficult with drivers & services and you always need to run, install & uninstall as admin


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gizzy- I am not sure where else to look for the files other than under Windows and system32. None of the files are located in system32 or system32/drivers file. The only thing I found was the gmer.exe file directly under windows along with its configuration file. I do not know where gmer.sys or gmer.dll are located. 



dvk01 said:


> Gmer installs & uninstalls very cleanly 99% of the time
> 
> The original uninstall would have removed the files and that is why they are not found
> 
> Vista is difficult with drivers & services and you always need to run, install & uninstall as admin


I did run the uninstall script but when I ran it it never said the files were found to delete. This is what it said the first time I tried to uninstall it:

* C:\Windows>sc delete gmer
[SC] OpenService FAILED 5:

Access is denied.

C:\Windows>del system32\drivers\gmer.sys
Could Not Find C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gmer.sys

C:\Windows>del gmer.dll
Could Not Find C:\Windows\gmer.dll

C:\Windows>del gmer.exe
C:\Windows\gmer.exe
Access is denied.

C:\Windows>pause
Press any key to continue . . .*

when I ran the uninstall again as administrator, none of the other files could be found either...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can't find them becasue they are not therre

they have been removed


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

The .exe file is still found in windows explorer along with the configurations settings .ini file and the uninstall file. Also, the zipped folder is still in my downloads, and the icon is still on my desktop. Will just manually right clicking these and deleting remove them completely? 

I assumed that the uninstall was not working properly because I could still see all of these files on my computer...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

just delete them


----------



## hewwo2u2 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok done thank you


----------

